# الديداخي - The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*الديداخي – مقدمة *​ *[FONT=&quot]̀Αποστόλων[/FONT]** ΙΒ**̀ **[FONT=&quot]των [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Διδαχή [/FONT]*
*The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles*​

*الديداخي* *:**أي تعاليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الاثنى عشر رسولاً*. اكتشفت هذه الوثيقة في مخطوط يوناني وحيد عام 1871 ميلادية . ويعود تاريخ تدوينها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي أو بداية الثاني .
*محتوياتها :*
تحتوي الديداخي على ستة عشر فصلاً هيَّ :
(أ) فصل (1-6) : السلوك المسيحي – تحت عنوان رئيسي : ( الطريقان )
(ب) فصل (7-10) : وهو القسم الليتورجي أو الطقسي وشمل الحديث عن المعمودية ( ف 7) ، والصوم والصلاة ( ف 8 ) ، وليمة الأغابي وكسر الخبز ( ف 9 ، 10 ) 
(ج) فصل (11-15) : الرتب الكنسية .
(د) فصل (16) انتظار مجيء الرب .
والديداكي مرجع كنسي هام لفهم أصول التقليد الكنسي وطقوس الكنيسة

*المراجع /*
*1-**  سلسلة مصادر طقوس الكنيسة ( 1/1 ) الديداخي أي تعاليم الرسل*
*الكاتب : أثناسيوس ( راهب من الكنيسة القبطية )*
*2-** سلسلة النصوص الليتورجية (1) أقدم النصوص المسيحية*
*تعريب الأبوين جورج نصور ويوحنا ثابت 1975*
*( رابطة الدراسات اللاهوتية في الشرق الأوسط **A. T. E. N. E. **)*​*__________________________

* *تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*
*تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*
*(1) الطريقان*​

1- يوجد طريقان ، واحد للحياة ، وواحد للموت ، والفرق بين الطريقين عظيم .
2- أما طريق الحياة فهو ، أولاً أن تحب الله خالقك ، وثانياً أن تحب قريبك مثلما تحب نفسك (1) ، وكل ما لا تريد أن يُفعل بك ، لا تفعله أنت أيضاً بآخر . (2)
3- إن تعليم هذه الأقوال هو : باركوا لاعنيكم وصلوا من أجل أعدائكم ، صوموا لأجل مضطهديكم ، لأنه أي فضل لكم إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم ؟ أليس أن الأمم تعمل هكذا ؟ أما أنتم فأحبوا مبغضيكم فلا يكون لكم أعداء . (3) 
4- امتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية واللحمية (4) . من لطمك على خدك اليمن فحول له الآخر (5) فتكون كاملاً (6) . ومن سخرك ميلاً واحداً فامشي معه اثنين (7) . إن أخذ واحد ثوبك فأعطه ردائك أيضاً (8) . وأن أخذ الذي لك فلا تطالبه به .
5- كل من سالك فأعطه ، ولا تطالبه (9) ، لأن الآب يريد أن يعطي الجميع من نعمه . طوبى لمن يعطي حسب الوصية ، فإنه يكون بلا لوم . والويل لمن يأخذ ، لأنه إن كان أحد يأخذ وله احتياج سيكون بريئاً ، أما الذي ليس له احتياج فسيعطي حساباً لأي سبب أخذ ولأي غرض ، وسيكون في ضيق ، ويؤلَّم بسبب ما عمله . ولن يخرج من هناك حتى يوفي الفلس الأخير .(10)
6- وبخصوص هذا فقد قيل : لتعرق صدقتك في يدك حتى تعرف لمن تعطيها .
_________
(1) مت 22: 37 – 39 + تثنية 6: 5
 (2) مت 7: 12 + طوبيا 4: 17
 (3) مت 5: 44 – 47 + لوقا 6: 27 – 32 
 (4) 1بط 2: 11 
 (5) مت 5: 39 + لو 6: 29
 (6) مت 5: 48
 (7) مت 5: 41
 (8) مت 5: 40
 (9) مت 5: 42 + لو 6: 30
 (10) مت 5: 26​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(2) الوصية الثانية

*​ 1- الوصية الثانية في التعليم
2- لا تقتل، لا تزن (1)، لا تفسد (تشكك) الصبيان (الغلمان)، لا ترتكب الفحشاء، لا تسرق  (2)، لا تمارس السحر، لا تسمم أحد، لا تقتل جنيناً في البطن، ولا تقتل طفلاً مولوداً. لا تشته ما للقريب (لا تشتهي مقتنى قريبك) (3).
3- لا تحنث (بوعدك) (4)، لا تشهد بالزور (5)، لا تنم (لا تكن صاحب نميمة)، ولا تتذكر ما لحق بك من الإهانة (لا تحفظ الضغينة لأحد).
4- لا تكن ذا رأيين (لا تسلك طريقين متعارضين في وقت واحد) ولا لسانين، لأن اللسان المزدوج هو فخ الموت. (6)
 5- لا يكن كلامك كذباً ولا باطلاً، بل ممتلئاً عملاً (بل ليكن كلاماً جاداً مستقيماً).
6- لا تكن طماعاً ولا خاطفاً ولا مرائياً ولا شريراً ولا متكبراً، ولا تنوي شراً ضد قريبك.
7- لا تبغض أحداً بل وبخ بعضاً وصلي للبعض الآخر، وأحبب البعض أكثر من نفسك (أكثر من حياتك الزمنية).

_____________

(1) خروج 20: 13 – 14+ تثنية 5: 17 – 18 + متى 19: 18 
 (2) خروج 20: 15 + تثنية 5: 9 + متى 19: 18 
 (3) خروج 20: 17
 (4) متى 5: 33
 (5) متى 19: 18 + خروج 20: 16
 (6) أمثال 2: 6


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(3) أهرب من كل شر


*​    1- يا بُني، أهرب من كل شر ومن كل ما يشبهه ( وعن كافة أسبابه ) .
  2- لا تكن غضوباً ( لا تندفع نحو الغضب )، فالغضب يقود إلى القتل، ولا تكن حسوداً ولا مخاصماً ولا شرساً ( ولا تمل إلى الشغب ولا تستعمل العنف )، لأن من كل هذه يتولد القتل.
  3- يا بُني، لا تشته، لأن الشهوة تقود إلى الزنا، ولاتكن قبيح الكلام ولا متعالي العين ( أمتنع عن النظرات الوقحة )، لأنه من كل هذه تتولد أنواع الزنا .
  4- يا بُني، لا تكن متفائلاً بالطير ( لا تستبشر بالطير )، لأن ذلك يقود لعبادة الأوثان، ولا تكن راقياً ولا منجماً ( لا تستند إلى التعاويذ ولا تعتمد على حساب الأفلاك )، ولا تمارس عادات التطهير ( السحرية ) الوثنية ولا ترغب ( أرفض ) أن تنظرها أو تسمعها، لأن من هذه كلها تتولد عبادة الأوثان .
  5- يا بُني، لا تكذب، لأن الكذب يقود إلى السرقة، ولا تكن محباً للمال ( ولا تطمع في مال غيرك ) ولا للمجد الباطل، لأن من هذه جميعها تتولد السرقات.
  6- يا بُني، لا تكن متذمراً، لأن التذمر يقود إلى التجديف، ولا تكن وقح الطبع، ولا سيء الظن ( القصد )، لأن من هذه جميعها تتولد التجاديف .
  7- كن وديعاً، إذ لأن الودعاء يرثون الأرض. (1)
  8- كن طويل الأناة ورحيماً، ومسالماً وهادئاً وصالحاً، واحترم التعليم الذي تتلقاه (2)
  9- لا ترفع ذاتك ( لا تتعالى )، ولا تزهو بنفسك، لا تعاشر ( لا تخالط ) المتكبرين، بل ليكن ترددك على الأبرار والمتواضعين.
  10- تقبل كل ما يحدث لك على أنه خيراً لك، عالماً أنه لا يحدث شيء بدون الله .

_______ 
  (1) مز37: 11 + مت5: 5
  (2) إش66: 2


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(4) أذكر من يكلمك بكلام الله


*​ 1- يا بني ، أذكر ليلاً ونهاراً من يكلمك ( يعظك ) بكلام الله . أكرمه كما يليق به من إكرام ، لأن الرب قريب منه دائماً .
2- اجتهد كل يوم في طلب لقاء القديسين لترتاح بكلماتهم ( إنك تجد في أقوالهم تعزية وطمأنينة ) .
3- لا تسبب انشقاقا ( لا تنشر الفرقة بين الآخرين ) ، لكن وطد السلام بين المتخاصمين . أحكم بعدل ولا تحابي الوجوه ( بلا تمييز ) في التوبيخ على الزلات .
4- لا تكن مرتاباً هل يكون الأمر أم لا ؟ ( أعتمد على الله فيما سوف يحدث ) 
5- لا تبسط يدك عند الأخذ وتقبضها عند العطاء .
6- أعط مما تملك من تعب ( عمل ) يدك ، ذلك يعتقك من خطاياك .
7- لا تتردد في العطاء ، وإذا أعطيت لا تتذمر ( لا تندم ) ، لأنك ستعلم من هو المكافئ الصالح .
8- لا ترد ( لا تنتهر ) المحتاج ، وأشرك أخاك في كل ما هو لك (1) ، ولا تقل عن شيء أنه خاص بك ، أنه أن كنتم شركاء فيما هو أبدي ، فكم بالحري فيما هو فان.  ( أنك قبلت المشاركة في الخيرات التي لا تفنى فكيف بك لا تشارك الغير في خيرات فانية ) ؟ (2)
9- لا ترفع يدك عن ( لا تهمل أمر ) ابنك أو ابنتك ، بل علّم منذ الحداثة ( الطفولة ) مخافة الله .
10- لا تنتهر بمرارة عبدك أو أمتك اللذين يترجيان نفس الإله ، لئلا يفقدا مخافة الله ، (3) لأنه لم يأت ليدعو بحسب الوجوه بل من هيأهم الروح .
11- أما أنتم أيها العبيد أطيعوا سادتكم كمثل الرب في توقير وخوف .(4)
12- أبغض كل رياء وكل ما لا يُرضي الرب .
13- لا تترك ( لا تستخف ) وصايا الرب ، بل احفظ ما تسلمته بدون زيادة ولا نقص . ( بل احفظها كما تلقيتها دون أن تضيف إليها أو تنقص منها ) (5)
14 اعترف بزلاتك في الكنيسة ، ولا تقرب صلاتك بضمير شرير ( مثقل الضمير ). (6)
هذا هو طريق الحياة . ​ 

_________
(1) أع4: 38
(2) رو15: 27
(3) أف6: 9
(4) أف6: 5 
(5) تث4: 2 + تث12: 32
(6) مز32: 1-5 + مز 41: 5 + مز 51​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(الفصل الخامس) هذا هو طريق الموت، طريق يجتمع فيه أهل الشرّ


*​ 1 – هذا هو طريق الموت، قبل كل شيء إنه شرير (طريق معوج تنبعث منه المساوئ)، مليء باللعنة (1) وأنواع القتل والزنا والشهوات (2)، والفجور والسرقة، وعبادة الأوثان والسَّحْر، والتسميم (تسميم الآخرين يا إما بالتعليم المُضل أو الأفكار التي تؤدي للفساد والشرّ)، والخطف، وشهادة الزور (3)، والرياء، والنفاق، والغش، والكبرياء، والخبث، (الإساءة إلى الغير)، والعجرفة، والطمع (4)، والكلام البطَّال، والحسد، (الجشع)، والوقاحة (قبيح الكلام)، والتعالي (5)، والمباهاة (6)، (الافتخار)، وعدم المخافة (7).

2 – (أنه طريق يجتمع فيه أهل الشرّ) مضطهدو الصالحين (مضطهدو فاعلي الخير)، كارهو الحق  (أعداء الحق)، محبُّو الكذب، منكرون البرّ (جاهلو مجازاة البرّ) (8)، غير الملتصقين بالصلاح ولا الحكم العادل (المجانبون الحكم العادل المسارعون لإتيان الشرّ)، السَّاهرون ليس من أجل الخير بل الشَّر (9)، المبتعدون عن الوداعة والصَّبر، (مبغضو الوداعة)، محبو الأباطيل (10)، مضطهدو المجازاة، الذين لا يرحمون الفقير، ولا يتألمون مع المتألمين (11)، غير العارفين خالقهم، قاتلوا الأطفال، مفسدو خليقة الله، المعرضون عن المحتاج (من لا ينفقوا على الفقير مع أنهم قادرون)، مقلقو المنكوب، المحامون عن الأغنياء، القاضون ظلماً على البائسين (من يثقلون على المظلوم بما لا طاقة له عليه) (12)، المرتكبون كل أنواع الخطايا (13)، ليتكم تنجون أيها الأبناء من هذه جميعها.

_______________
(1) أنظر رومية 1: 29 
(2) التي بخلاف الناموس  έπθυμίαι παράνομοι
(3) متى 15: 19 – غلاطية 5: 20
(4) أنواع الطمع والجشع والبُخل = πλεονεξία
(5) رومية 1: 29 – كولوسي 3: 8
(6) التباهي بالقوة .
(7) أي الجسارة – عدم مخافة الله.
(8) الكارهون عمل الخير (رومية 12: 9)
(9) يسهرون لا بخوف الله بل يحيكون (يدبرون ويخططون) الشرّ لأجل الآخرين.
(10) مزمور 4: 3
(11) لا يهتمون بالأرامل والفقراء، ويركضون وراء المكافئة.
(12) محتقرو البائسين.
(13) مملوءين إثماً full of sin – πανθαμάρτητοι – من كل جهة خاطئون.​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(الفصل السادس) نهاية الطريقان – خاتمة للوصايا وخلاصة التعليم

*​ 
1 – أحذر ألاَّ يضلّك أحد عن طريق هذا التعليم (1)، فإنه بذلك يُعلّمك فيما لا يَخُص الله (يُعلمك ما هو مخالف لإرادة الله).
2 – إذا استطعت أن تحمل كل نير الرَّب (2)، تكون كاملاً، أما إذا لم تستطع فافعل ما تقدر عليه (ما هو في قدرتك - حسب ما نلت من نعمه).
3 – (3) أما بخصوص الطعام (خذ منه ما أنت بحاجة إليه)، فاحتمل ما تقدر عليه (من صوم) (4)، وتجنَّب جداً ما ذُبِحَ للأوثان (5)، لأنها عبادة آلهة مائتة (6) (فلا يَحسُن أن تُشارك في عبادات الوثنيين).

_____________
(1) رسالة بطرس الثانية 2: 15 – متى 24: 4
(2) متى 11: 29 و 30
(3) هذا التعليم موجه على الأخص إلى الأممييين الذين تحولوا من الوثنية إلى المسيحية (راجع ديداخي 2: 2)، لأن كان هناك عادة عند الوثنيين وهو حضور أكثر من مائدة مع الشراهة الشديدة في الطعام كشهوة، حتى ان العادة كانت بعد حضور وليمة يحاول أن يتقيأ لكي يحضر وليمة أخرى ويأكل فيها بشراهة...
(4) هنا وفي المراسيم الرسولية (التي سوف نكتبها فيما بعد)، كتبت هذا ضد بدعة قهر الجسد لخلاص النفس asceticism وهي تتفق مع تعاليم القديس بولس الرسول، حيث كان البعض يُنادي بالتقشف الشديد إلى فقدان كل قوة على أساس أن بهذا تخلص النفس.
(5) أعمال الرسل 15: 20 و29 – كورنثوس الأولى 8: 4 + 10 : 18 – الخ ... (وقارن مع المراسيم الرسولية 7: 21)
(6) توصف دائماً الآلهة الوثنيَّة في التقليد اليهودي والتقليد المسيحي بأنها آلهة مائتة لا تنطق ولا تسمع ولا تقدر على إعطاء حياة.


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *(7) القسم الليتورجي ( الفصول من 7 – 10 )*​ *الفصل 7 – المعمودية


*​ 1 – أمَّا بشأن العِماد ، فعمَّدوا هكذا : بعدما سبقنا فقلناه (1) ، عمَّدوا باسم الآب والابن والرُّوح القدس (2) ، بماءٍ جارٍ (حي) (3) .
2 – وإن لم يكن لك ماءٍ جارٍ ، فعمَّد بماء آخر ، وإن لم يُمكنك بماءٍ بارد فبماءٍ ساخن .
3 – وإن لم يكن لديك كِلاهما (4) ، فاسكب ماءً (5) على الرأس ثلاث مرات (6) باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس .
4 – قبل المعموديَّة ، ليصُم المُعمِّد (7) والذي يعتمد ومن يُمكنه ( ذلك ) من الآخرين . وأوصِ (8) الذي يعتمد ، أن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل المعمودية (9) .

_______________
 (1) هنا إشارة إلى ارتباط هذا القسم الليتورجي بما سبق من تعليم في الجزء المُسمى " الطريقان " ، والذي يحوي تعليماً للموعوظين المقبلين على المعمودية .
(2) صيغة المعمودية كانت تُستخدم باسم الثالوث القدوس ( مت28: 19) ، وكانت تُستخدم في تعميد المنحدرين من أصل وثني ، أما أولئك الذين من أصل يهودي فقد كانت تتم المعمودية لهم باسم يسوع فقط وهذا ما نجده عند القديس يوستينوس الشهيد Apol. 1,61 , 3 :10 :3 , Dial. 39:2  - وكما سنرى في ديداخي الفصل التاسع 
(3) المعمودية كانت تتم قديماً بماءٍ جارٍ كما يقول كليمنت ( ps. Clement, Diamart.1 ) : [ قائداً إياه ( أي الذي سيعتمد ) إلى نهر أو نبع حيث ماءٍ حي ، هناك يكون الميلاد الثاني ( الجديد ) للأبرار ] ، والماء الحي Living water هو الماء الجاري running water في النصوص الليتورجية
 (4) وإن لم يكن لديك ما يكفي من كليهما – فالمعمودية كما هي معروفة منذ القرون الأولى هي بالتغطيس في الماء ، ويتكلم هنا عن إن لم يكن هناك ماء كاف للمعمودية بالتغطيس .
 (5) هنا المعمودية بالسكب على الرأس في حالة عدم توفر الماء 
 (6) السكب ثلاثة مرات على الرأس كما كانت المعمودية بالتغطيس في الماء ثلاثة مرات باسم الثالوث القدوس
 (7) كان في الأصل الأسقف هو الذي يُعمد ولم تذكر الديداخي من هو الذي يُعمَّد ، ولكن نجد أول إشارة لذلك عند القديس إغناطيوس الشهيد قائلاً :
 [ حيث يكون الأسقف هناك يجب أن تكون الرَّعية كما أنه حيث يكون المسيح ، هناك تكون الكنيسة الجامعة . بدون الأسقف لا يجوز العماد ولا ولائم المحبة ] ( الرسالة إلى سميرنا 8: 2 ) 
 (8) الأمر أوصِ = κελεύεις ، هو فعل أمر للمخاطب المفرد غير محدد ، بمعنى أنه مقدم كأمر لشخص ما ( الذي يعتمد )
 (9) هذا من طقس الاستعداد للمعمودية​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*​ *القسم الليتورجي ( الفصول من 7 – 10 )*​ *الفصل الثامن – الصَّلاة والصوَّم*​
1 – لا تقيموا أصوامكم  مع (أو ك) المرائين (1)، فإنهم يصومون في اليوم الثاني والخامس من الأسبوع (2)، أما أنتم فصوموا اليوم الرَّابع ويوم الاستعداد (3).
 2 – ولا تصلُّوا كالمرائين، بل كما أمر الرَّب (كما علمنا الرب) في إنجيله (الإنجيل) (4)، فصلوا هكذا:
أبانا الذي في السَّماء، ليتقدس أسمك. ليأتِ ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء، كذلك على الأرض. خبزنا الذي للغَد (5)، أعطنا اليوم. واترك لنا ما علينا (خطايانا)، كما نترك نحن أيضاً لمن لنا عليهم. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشَّرير (6). لأن لك القوَّة والمجد إلى الآباد.
 3 – هكذا تصلُّون ثلاثة مرَّات في اليوم (7).

 ____________
(1) أنظر متى 6: 16
(2) أي يومي الاثنين والخميس من كل أسبوع كما يفعل اليهود كشكل ومظهر أمام الناس وليس حسب التقوى ومحبة الله.
(3) يوم الاستعداد παρασκευήν – يوم الجمعة – أي اليوم السابق للسَّبت اليهودي كما ورد في متى 27: 62 – الخ، ولقد استمر هذا التَّعبير لبعض الوقت في الكتابات المسيحية المبكرة، ليُشير ليوم الجمعة، وقد ذكرت المراسيم الرسولية سبب صوم يومي الأربعاء والجمعة، أنهما يومي الخيانة والدَّفن للرَّب (وطبعاً هذا المصطلح قد ذُكر في الإنجيل حينما كان الرب معلَّق على عود الصليب، وهنا تتضح الإشارة لصلب ربنا يسوع يوم الجمعة، منافياً للدراسات العجيبة والملفقة على أن ربنا يسوع لم يُصلب يوم الجمعة كما هو معروف منذ القرن الأول إلى اليوم).
(4) متى 6: 5 ، 9 – 13 
(5) الذي للغد – τόν έπιούσιον – الضروري – الكافي - الجوهري
(6) متى 6: 9 – 13، لوقا 11: 2 – 4
(7) أنظر: دانيال 6: 10 + مزمور 55: 17؛ وقارن مع أعمال 3: 1، أعمال 10: 9 – وهذا ما يُطابق التَّقليد اليهودي.


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *القسم الليتورجي ( الفصول من 7 – 10 )*​ *الفصل التاسع – ما يختص بالإفخارستيا*​
1 – فيما يختص بالإفخارستيا (*1*)، أشكروا هكذا:
2 – أولاً على (أو بخصوص) الكأس (*2*): "نشكرك يا أبانا لأجل (أو من أجل الكرمة المقدسة) كرمة داود فتاك المقدَّسة (*3*)، التي عَرَّفتنا (*4*) إيَّاها بواسطة يسوع فتاك (*5*)، لك المجد إلى الآباد".
3 – أما بخصوص كسر (*6*) الخبز: "نشكرك يا أبانا من أجل الحياة والمعرفة التي أظهرتها لنا بواسطة يسوع فتاك، لك المجد إلى الآباد.
4 – كما كان هذا الخبز المكسور، منثوراً فوق الجبال، ثم جُمع فصار واحداً (خبزاً واحداً)، هكذا أجمع كنيستك من أقاصي الأرض إلى ملكوتك (*7*)، لأن لك المجد والقدرة بيسوع المسيح إلى الآباد".
5 – لا يأكل أحد ولا يشرب من إفخارستيَّتكم غير المعتمدين (فقط) باسم الرب، لأن الرب قال بخصوص هذا: لا تعطوا القُدس للكلاب (*8*).​
 ____________
(*1*) الشكر = εύχαριστας، ويظهر هنا الملامح الأولية للطقس في الإفخارستيا، مع أن الصلوات التي ذكرت في هذا الفصل والفصل الذي يليه من الديداخي، لم يُذكر سوى جزء منها في المراسيم الرسولية، وربما يكون السبب في الترتيب المختلف للسرّ عندما ذُكر الكأس قبل الخبز، وهو ما لا يتوافق مع نص الأناجيل وجميع الليتورجيَّات الأخرى ((أنظر التعليق رقم (2)))
(*2*) البداية بالبركة على الكأس تتوافق في ذلك مع التقليد اليهودي (أنظر التلمود البابلي). فبعد صلوات البركة التي تُقال على الكأس وعلى الخمر، فالإنسان يأكل أولاً ثم يشرب من الخمر ثانياً (أنظر ديداخي 9: 5 ، 10: 3)
(*3*) أنظر متى 26: 29، مرقس 14: 25، يوحنا 15: 1، ولقد كانت هذه الصيغة التقليدية التي تُقال في وليمة الفصح.
(*4*) وهنا يظهر التفسير المسيحي الأصيل الذي عرَّفنا بما كانت تُشير إليه الأسفار المقدسة.
(*5*) فتى – غلام – حبيب = του παιδός σου
(*6*) كسر - κατέκλαεν - الخبز أو الخبز المكسور، هو تعبير يُقال دائماً على خبز الإفخارستيا، وهو تعبير يتكرر كثيراً في كل النصوص التي تصف مباركة الخبز، وهو تعبير غير موجود في المراسيم الرسولية، أنظر: مرقس 6: 43؛ 8: 8؛ 19: 20؛ متى 14: 20؛ 15: 37؛ لوقا 9: 17؛ يوحنا 12: 13
(*7*) هو ربط قائم على أساس الوحدة، فكما أن الخبزة الواحدة تجمعت من قمح كثير، هكذا اجتماع المؤمنين في الوحدة في المسيح له المجد، ككنيسة واحدة غير منقسمة، ويقول القديس إغناطيوس (من الآباء الرسوليون) في رسالته إلى أفسس (20: 2): [ فإذا كنتم جميعكم تجتمعون كواحد، متشددين بنعمته، وبالإيمان الواحد بيسوع المسيح ابن داود حسب الجسد، ابن الإنسان وابن الله، فإنكم متَّحدون قلبياً بطاعة غير متزعزعة للأسقف وللكهنة، تكسرون الخبزة الواحدة التي هي دواء الخلود، تقدمة مُعَدَّة ليحفظنا من الموت وتؤمَّن لنا الحياة الدَّائمة في المسيح ]
(*8*) متى 7: 6 (وطبعاً كلمة الكلاب ما هي إلأ صف لرجاسات وعادات الذين يعبدون الأوثان ويقدمون أقبح الممارسات مع تقديم الذبائح البشرية وغيرها من فظائع الأمم الوثنية والتي يرفضها الله تماماً وكل من يؤمن به ويتقيه، بل والإنسانية السوية ترفضها وبشدة )​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *القسم الليتورجي (الفصول من 7 – 10)*​ *الفصل العاشر – صلوات شكر بعد الأكل


*​ 1 – بعد أن تمتلئوا (1) أشكروا هكذا 
2 – نشكرك أيها الآب القدوس، من أجل اسمك القدوس الذي أسكنته (2) في قلوبنا (3). ومن أجل المعرفة والإيمان والخلود التي عرّفتنا بها (منحتنا إياها) بواسطة يسوع فتاك. لك المجد إلى أبد الدهور (إلى الآباد).
3 – أيها السيد الكلي القدرة (4)، خلقت كل الأشياء لأجل اسمك، ومنحت الناس (بني البشر) طعاماً وشراباً ليتمتعوا بهما لكي يشكروك. أما نحن  فمنحتنا (أعطيتنا) طعاماً وشراباً روحيَّين (5)، وحياة أبدية بواسطة (يسوع) فتاك.
4 – نشكرك من أجل كل شيء، لأنك قدير. لك المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
5 – أذكر يا رب كنيستك (المقدسة هذه) لكي تنجيها من كل شر وتُكملها (أجعلها كاملة) في محبتك. اجمعها (أجمع كنيستك المقدسة) من الرياح الأربع إلى ملكوتك (6) الذي أعددته لها. لأن لك المجد إلى الآباد.
6 – ليأتِ الرب، وليمضي هذا العالم. أوصنَّا (= هوشعنا = خلصنا) لابن داود (7). من كان طاهراً فليتقدم (8) ومن لم يكن كذلك فليتب. (ماران آثا) (9) الرب يأتي آمين.
7 – أما الأنبياء فدعوهم يشكرون بقدر ما يريدون (10)

____________________

(1) تُشير إلى وليمة الأغابي. والأكل حتى الشبع يظهر كصيغة كتابية في أسفار العهد القديم لكي يصف لنا مقدار السعادة بثمار أرض الموعد، أما في المراسيم الرسولية – كما سنراها فيما بعد – فتوازيها كلمة (بعد أن تتناولوا = τήν μετάληψην) مما يُشير إلى خدمة إفخارستيا أعقبت الأغابي (أي وليمة المحبة) أنظر (1كورنثوس 11: 20 – 22 و 2)، وهذا ما كان سائداً في العصور الأولى.
 (2) عن الفعل اليوناني σκηνόω = يسكن، ففي أسفار العهد القديم نعرف أنه حيث يسكن اسم الله القدوس يسكن هناك الله ( أنظر للضرورة: إرميا 7: 12، نحميا 1: 9)
 (3) صيغة هذا الشكر تذكرنا بالبركة اليهودية التي يُذكر فيها هيكل أورشليم التي تقول: "اسمك الذي دُعيَّ على هذا البيت المقدس"، والديداخي هنا تجعل من قلب الإنسان المسيحي الهيكل الروحي الذي يسكن اسم الله فيه (دانيال 9: 24)، وهذا بالطبع مستمد من إنجيل يوحنا [ والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ (بيننا) فينا ] وكلام القديس بولس الرسول "أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كورنثوس  3 :  16) – "فإنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً" (2كورنثوس  6 :  16)
  (4) ضابط الكل = παντοκράτωρ؛ وهكذا تُرجمت في كل نصوص الصلوات الكنسية، وهو اصطلاح يتكرر كثيراً في الترجمة السبعينية.   
 (5) الإشارة هنا بكل وضوح، هي عن سرّ الإفخارستيا وهو نفس ما نقرأه في قوانين الرسل (1: 10) 
 (6) تأتي هذه الصلاة اعتماداً على الصلاة الربانية = ليأتِ ملكوتك، وأيضاً الرياح الأربع تأتي في (متى 24: 31)
 (7) أنظر متى 21 : 9 و15  
 (8) من كان قديساً أو من كان مقدساً؛ ولكن ترجمت هذه العبارة إلى من كان طاهراً على نفس نهج الليتورجية القبطية، عندما تستخدم كلمة "الطهارة" مقابلاً لكلمة "القداسة" ومترادفاتها، مثلما نقول في القداس الإلهي: [ أجعلنا مستحقين ... أن نتناول من قدساتك طهارة لنفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا ] في مقابل التعبير [ تقديساً لنفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا ] ويقابلها النص اليوناني [ صيرنا قديسين بروحك القدوس ]. وظلت الليتورجية تردد حتى اليوم "القدسات للقديسين" إذ ظل النطق يونانياً رغم تدوينه بحروف قبطية. وطبعاً طلب التقديس من الله مهم جداً، لأن بدون القداسة لا يُعاين أحد الرب. 
 (9) أنظر (1كورنثوس 16: 22) μαραναθά وهو تعبير آرامي يعني "تعالى يا ربنا" أما هنا استخدم التعبير μαράν άθά (ماران آثا) أي "الرب يأتي" 
 (10) في الكنيسة الأولى تمتع الأنبياء (أي المؤمنين الذين لهم موهبة النبوة من الله والتعليم) بميزة الصلوات الليتورجية الحرة كما يشاءون، وهي الميزة التي تمتع بها الأساقفة بعد ذلك لبعض الوقت، وهناك نص مقابل في المراسيم الرسولية (7: 26: 6) حل فيه القسوس محل الأنبياء في تكميل الصلوات الليتورجية، ولكن لم يكن لهم الحق في التصرف في الليتورجية كما يريدون على سجيتهم، فتقول المراسيم الرسولية [ أسمحوا أيضاً لكهنتكم أن يشكروا ] دون أن يقولوا كيفما شاءوا.


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *(11) القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 11 – المعلمون والرُّسُل والأنبياء*​ 


*المعلّمون*
1 – لذلك من يأتيكم ويُعلّمكم بكل ما سبق فقيل (1) ، أقبلوه [ رحبوا به ] (2) .
2 – أما إذا حوَّل [ استبدل ] المعلم نفسه التَّعليم بتعليم آخر (3) للهَّدم (4) ، فلا تسمعوا له . أما إذا ( علمكم ) ليزيدكم براً ومعرفة بالرب ، اقبلوه [ افتحوا له صدوركم ] (5) .

*الرُّسُل*
3 – أما بخصوص الرُّسُل (+) والأنبياء ، فاعلموا أنه وفقاً لتعليم الإنجيل (6) ( يكون الأمر ) هكذا :
4 – كل رسول يأتي إليكم ، فاقبلوه كاستقبالكم الرب .
5 – لا يبقى عنكم ( سوى ) يومٍ واحد أو يومٍ آخر عند الضرورة ، فإن مكث أكثر من ذلك فهو نبي كاذب .
6 – عندما يمضي الرَّسول ، فلا يأخذ شيئاً سوى خبزٍ إلى أن يدرك مبيتاً ، أما إذا طلب ( أو أخذ ) دراهم فهو نبي كاذب .

*الأنبياء *
7 – وكل نبي يتكلم بالروح (7) ، لا تجربوه ولا تدينوه ، كل خطية تُغفر ، أما هذه الخطية فلا تُغفر ( أنظر مت 12 : 31 ) .
8 – ليس كل من يتكلم بالروح هو نبي ، بل من له سلوك (8) ( منهج ) الرب . فمن السُّلوك يُعرف النبي الكاذب والنبي الحقيقي .
9 – وكل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تُهيأ مائدة (9) ، لا يأكل منها . فإن أكل فهو نبي كاذب .
10 – كل نبي يُعلّم الحق ، إن كان يُعلّم ولا يعمل ، فهو نبي كاذب .
11 – كل نبي حقيقي قد اختُبر ، ويعمل سر الكنيسة في العالم (10) ولا يعلّم بأن يعمل مثلما يعمل هو ، فلا تدينوه ، لأن دينونته عند الله ، لأنه هكذا عمل أيضاً الأنبياء الأقدمون .
12 – كل ( من قال لكم أنه إنما ) يتكلم بالرُّوح : أعطوني فضة أو أشياء أخرى ، لا تسمعوا له . أما إذا قال بأن يُعطى لآخرين محتاجين فلا تدينوه (11) 

_________
(1) هذه العبارة تعود إلى ديداخي (7: 1) 
(2) δέξασε = اقبلوه ، واصل الفعل δέχομαι = يتقبل باستضافة .
(3) تعاليم أخرى = أنظر ( رؤيا 2 : 15 – 20 ) ؛ (  2يوحنا : 10 )
(4) لهدم التعاليم الأولى
(5) أنظر ديداخي 11 : 4 ؛ مت 10 : 40 ، لوقا 10 : 16 ( ويقول القديس إغناطيوس في الرسالة إلى أفسس : " يجب أن تزداد رهبتنا للأسقف كلما رأيناه يزداد صمتاً . كل من يُرسله رب البيت لتدبيره يجب أن نقبله كما نقبل من أرسله . علينا أن ننظر إلى الأسقف نظرنا إلى السيد ( أي إلى ارب ) " .
(+) ذكر الرسل هنا احتل جانب كبير من الدراسات . وهناك من الأدلة ما يؤكد أنهم كانوا رسلاً متجولين يبشرون بالإنجيل وقد دام وجودهم بعض الوقت من بعد العصر الرسولي . وقد أوضح ( لايتفوت Lightfoot ) أن العهد الجديد قد أشار إليهم بكونهم لم يكونوا ضمن الأثنى عشر رسولاً . قارن مع رومية 16: 7 ، غلاطية 1: 19 ، 1 تسالونيكي 2: 6 ، أعمال 14: 4 ، 14 .
(6) يقول القديس في رسالته إلى ( مغنيسيا 13 : 1 ) " حاولوا أن تثبتوا في عقائد الرب والرسل حتى تنجحوا في أفعالكم في الجسد والروح ، في الإيمان والمحبة ، في الآب والابن والروح القدس ، في البداية والنهاية بالاتفاق مع أسقفكم الجليل ، ومع الإكليل الروحي الثمين المتمثل في كهنتكم وشمامستكم " .
(7) ( ا تسالونيكي 5: 19) ؛ (1 كورنثوس 12 : 3 ؛ 14: 2 ) ؛ ( أعمال 20: 22 ؛ 21: 11 ) ؛ ( رؤيا 2: 7 ) 
(8) τρόπους = طريقة – أسلوب – نمط – سيرة .
(9) موائد تُقام من أجل الفقراء
(10) معلماً وشاهداً لتقليد العالم في الكنيسة ، عاملاً في كنيسة بشر ، وعاملاً بخلاف الوصية ((( تركيبة الجملة في أصلها اليوناني صعبة وغير واضحة ولها تفسيرات وافتراضات كثيرة لا حصر لها ومن الصعوبة التامة أن اكتبها لأربك بها القارئ ، وعمواً تُرجمت في أكثر من نسخة بصيغة مختلفة وبتأويل النص والتصرف في الترجمة )))
(11) ( أعمال 11 : 27 – 30 )​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *(11) القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 12 – نظام الضيافة*​ 


1 – كل من أتاكم ( يأتيكم ) باسم الرب اقبلوه (1) ، بعد اختباره تعرفونه ، لأنه سيكون لكم تمييز اليمين من اليسار  (2) .
2- أما إذا كان الآتي عابر سبيل ( غريب ) ، فساعدوه بقدر ما تستطيعون ، ولا يبق ( يمكث ) عندكم إلا يومين أو ثلاثة إذا اقتضى الأمر ( دعت الضرورة ) .
3 – أما إذا أراد أن يمكث عندكم ، وكان صاحب حرفة ( قادراً على العمل ) ، ( ولا يعمل ) فليعمل ليأكل .
4 – وإن لم تكن له حرفة ( لا يجيد عمل ) فدبروه بفطنتكم ، فكيف يحيا بينكم بدون عمل ( لا تتركوه عاطلاً بينكم ) (3) .
5 – فإذا لم يرد أن يعمل ( إذا رفض أن يعمل ) ، فهو يتخذ اسم المسيح  ( حجة ) ، فاحذروا مثل هؤلاء .

*_________*
(1) أنظر : مت 21:  9 ؛ مز 117 : 26 
(2) أنظر : مت 25: 33 ؛ يونان 4: 11
(3) أنظر : 2 تسالونيكس 3: 10 - الخ​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تابع القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 13 – أجر الأنبياء والمُعلمين*​ 


1 – كل نبي حقيقي (جدير بالتصديق) يريد الإقامة عندكم (بينكم) (1) فهو مستحق طعامه (2)
2 – وكذلك المُعلَّم (المرشد) الحقيقي (3) يكون مستحقاً هو أيضاً (طعامه) كفاعل (عامل).
3 – لذلك نأخذ كل باكورة نتاج المعصرة والبيدر والبقر وأيضاً الغنم وتعطى الباكورة للأنبياء، لأنهم رؤساء كهنتكم (4).
4 – وإن لم يكن لكم نبي، فأعطوا الفقراء.
5 – إن صنعت خبزاً (5) فخُذ الباكورة (باكورته) وأعطها حسب الوصية (6).
6 – كذلك إذا فتحت جرّة خمر أو زيت، فخذ الباكورة أعطها (حسب التعليم – وصية الله) للأنبياء (أو الفقراء أو الكهنة).
7 – خذ باكورة الفضة (الذهب) والثياب و (من) كل مقتناك (كل ما تملك) بحسب تقديرك، وأعطها (7) حسب (وفق) الوصية (وصية الرب)

*_________*
(1) الإشارة هنا إلى تطور الخدمة، من خدمة المتجولة إلى خدمة أكثر استقراراً، لأن في بداية الكنيسة كان تجول الرسل والأنبياء ضروري لتوسيع الخدمة وانتشار الكنيسة أما بعد ذلك فأصبحت الخدمة في استقرار بسبب توسع البشارة وزيادة عدد الكنائس في كل مكان .
(2) أنظر متى10: 10 ؛ 1كورنثوس9: 13 ؛ 1تيموثاوس5: 8 ؛ لوقا10: 7
(3) المعلمين في القرون الأولى قد أخذوا – بجانب الأنبياء – القيام بخدمة التعليم. ولم يصبح التعليم قاصراً على الأنبياء وحدهم. وهنا يتضح لنا ظهور مرحلة أكثر تطوراً في الجماعة المسيحية، حيث يحل المعلمون محل الأنبياء في الوعظ والتعليم. أما الفصل ال15 من الديداخي – كما سوف نرى عند عرضه – فسيشهد على تطور آخر في هذا الشأن.
(4) بعد قليل من هذه المرحلة سيحل الأساقفة والشمامسة، محل الأنبياء في هذا الشأن. ولكن حتى الآن، فأن الباكورات تُقدَّم للفقراء إذا لم يوجد نبي بين الجماعة المسيحية (أنظر ديداخي13: 4) وهو ما دفع بعض الشراح للديداخي أن يفرضوا أن هذه العبارة الأخيرة مضافة على النص الأصلي للديداخي في زمن متأخر، بينما اعتبرها البعض، تعبير مجازي مع 1بطرس2: 9، ويُصبح هذا التعبير تعبيراً يشير إلى الأنبياء أنفسهم.
(5) أنظر عدد15: 20
(6) أنتظر ديداخي 1: 5 – 6 ، وعند القديس إيريناؤس فأن تقديم الباكورة هو إشارة إلى الإفخارستيا ، [ وطبعاً النص في الأساس يتكلم عن العطاء من باكورة كل شيء لأجل الفقراء وطبعاً الأرامل والأيتام ، بجانب الأنبياء والخدام المحتاجين إعالة بسبب تفرغهم للخدمة ]
(7) وبهذه الطريقة لم يكن هناك فقراء بين الجماعات المسيحية (أي الكنيسة) بسبب عطايا الأغنياء، وبسبب حكمة القائمين على التوزيع بالروح القدس، لأن الروح القدس يعطي موهبة التدبير الحسن وسياسة التوزيع السليم ليتم تغطية احتياجات الشعب كله، وذلك كما صنع الله مع شعب إسرائيل في البرية والذي أعطى الحكمة لموسى لقيادة الشعب، وأيضاً عال الشعب ويجوع ولم تبلى ثيابه علية 40 سنة في البرية القاحلة ...​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تابع القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 14 + الفصل 15*​ *الفصل 14 - الاجتماع يوم الرب (الأحد) *​ *الفصل 15 – الرئاسات الكهنوتية المحلية*​ 

*الفصل 14 – الاجتماع يوم الرب ( الأحد )*
1 – عند اجتماعكم يوم الرب (1) [ أو في يوم الرب اجتمعوا و ] اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن تكونوا قد اعترفتم بخطاياكم (2) لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة (3)
2 – لا يجتمع معكم كل من له منازعة مع صاحبه حتى يتصالحا ، لئلا تتنجس ذبيحتكم [ تُدنس ذبيحتكم – ولا يفهم من هنا أن الذبيحة نفسها تتدنس ] (4)
3 – لأن الرب قال [ في كل مكان وزمان تُقرب لي ذبيحة طاهرة (5) لأني ملك عظيم (6) يقول الرب (7) ، واسمي عجيب بين الأمم (ملاخي1: 11 ، 14)

*الفصل 15 – الرئاسات الكهنوتية المحلية*
1 – أقيموا [ انتخبوا ] لكم (8) إذاً (9) أساقفة وشمامسة جديرين بالرب ، رجالاً [ مختبرين ] (10) ودعاء غير محبين للمال (11) ، صادقين (12) ، قد اختُبروا (13) ، لأنهم يخدمونكم خدمة الأنبياء والمُعلمين .
2 – فلا تحتقروهم لأنهم هم المكرمون بينكم مع الأنبياء والمعلمين 
3 – وبَّخوا بعضكم بعضاً [ في هدوء ] ، لا بغضب بل بمودة ، بحسب [ تعليم ] الإنجيل (14) ، وإذا أهان [ تطاول ] (15) أحد قريبه ، فلا تكلموه أو تصغوا إليه [ قاطعوه ] حتى يتوب (16) .
4 – اعملوا صلواتكم وصدقاتكم وجميع أعمالكم بحسب إنجيل ربنا (17) .

*_________*
(1) المقصود يوم قيامة الرب ، [ كنت في الروح في يوم الرب وسمعت ورائي صوتاً عظيماً ] ( رؤيا 1: 10 )  .
(2) [ اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا . طلبة البار تُقتدر كثيراً في فعلها ] (يعقوب 5: 16) ، أنظر ديداخي 4: 14
(3) بلا لوم άμέμπτος ، ونص الديداخي هنا هو استعارة مباشرة من ملاخي 11 – 1 : 14
(4) [ فأن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك فاترك هناك قربانك قُدام المذبح واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك . وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك ] (مت 5: 23 – 24)
(5) تقرب لي = προσφέρειν μοι مصطلح كهنوتي طقسي إلزامي ، ويشترط أن تكون التقدمة طاهرة نقية ، ففي النص اليوناني تأتي الجملة هكذا [ تقرب لي بخور وتقدمة طاهرة ]
(6) لأني ملك عظيم – لأني عظيم أو لأن اسمي عظيم ، ولقب الرب هنا في نبوة ملاخي هو أحد ألقابه التي أُخذت فوردت في القداس الإلهي [ يا الله العظيم الأبدي ... ] فالعظيم هنا هي نفسها التي ذُكرت في ملاخي ...
(7) ضابط الكل παντοκράτορ
(8) أقيموا χειροτονήσατε ومصدر الفعل هو χειροτονειν وهو يُعرب حرفياً إلى شرطنوا ، وهو تعريب لنفس الكلمة اليونانية التي تعني [ ضعوا اليد ] وهو فعل لا يُستخدم إلا في الرسامات الكهنوتية أو الصلوات الليتورجية في الكنيسة إلى الآن ، ولكن هذا الفعل هنا لا يحمل المعنى التقني للرسامة ، أي وضع اليد للرسامة by laying on of hands ، لكنه يُستخدم هنا بمعنى : اختيار – انتخاب – تعيين وهو المعنى الذي أشار إليه سفر الأعمال وكورنثوس الثانية  [ وانتخبا لهم قسوساً في كل كنيسة ثم صليا بأصوام ... ] (أعمال 14: 23 ) ، [ أنظر كورنثوس الثانية 8: 16 – 19 ] . أما المعنى الآخر أي الرسامة الكهنوتية فهو ما أشار إليه قانون الرسل 1: 13 ، ونلاحظ هنا كيف أن اختيار الشعب لرعاته يعود إلى فترة مبكرة جداً من تاريخ الكنيسة مع ملاحظة أن الاختيار يكون دائماً من المختبرين في الشعب والمتعمقين في الحياة مع الله ولديهم روح إفراز ولا ينقادون وراء عواطفهم الخاصة في الاختيار ، ولهم وعي وإدراك بقوانين الكنيسة وقوائم وركائز اختيار الكاهن أو الأسقف أو البطرك ...
(9) أداة الوصل إذن ، تُعيدنا لإلى الفصل 14 لكي تؤكد هنا أنها تعني أن إقامة هؤلاء الخدام ، هي بالدرجة الأولى من أجل خدمة يوم الرب ، بالإضافة إلى الخدمات الأخرى التي وردت في الديداخي ، وهي تعليم الموعوظين [ الفصول 1 – 6 ] ، وإجراء المعمودية (فصل 7) ، ورئاسة وليمة الأغابي ( الفصول 9 ، 10 ) ... الخ ...
(10) أتقياء صالحين
(11) أنظر [ 1 تيموثاوس 3: 2 ، 4 ، 8 ]
(12) صادقين = وهي تعني أيضاً : أمناء – مخلصين – جديرين بالثقة ، ولكنها تأتي في المراسيم الرسولية بمعنى [ المحبين للحق ] 
(13) أنظر ديداخي 1: 11 ، 13: 1، 21 ويقول القديس كليمندس في رسالته الأولى 40: 1 ، 2 ) [ إن رُسلنا أيضاً عرفوا من سيدنا يسوع المسيح أن موضوع استحقاق الأسقفية سيثير خلافات ، لهذا السبب بسابق علمهم الكامل لمن قلنا عنهم ، وضعوا قاعدة لمن يخلفهم من الرجال المجربين في الخدمة بعد موت من كُلف من قِبَل الرُسل ، أو من قِيَل رجال حكماء ]
(14) يمكن أن يشير النص إلى متى 18: 15 وما بعدها ...
(15) تطاول = άστοχέω = انحرف أو زلَّ في الكلام ضد أخيه [ أنظر 1تيموثاوس 1: 6؛ 6: 21 ؛ 2تيموثاوس 2: 18 ]
(16) يقول القديس إغناطيوس في رسالته إلى سميرنا (7: 21) [ ... أولئك الذين يرفضون عطية الله ، يموتون في مجادلاتهم . الأفضل لهم أن يطبقوا ناموس المحبة ليكون لهم المجال في القيامة . احترزوا من هؤلاء البشر ولا تتكلموا عنهم ، لا في مجالسهم الخاصة والعامة . تعلَّقوا بالأنبياء وعلى الأخص بالإنجيل ... اهربوا من الشقاقات لأنها رأس الشرور ]
(17) أنظر متى 6: 2 - 18​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

*تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *القسم الإسخاتولوجي – انتظار المجيء الثاني *​ *الفصل الأخير [16]*​ 


1 – اسهروا لحياتكم ، لا تنطفئ سرُجكم [ لا تدعوا مصابيحكم تنطفئ ] ، ولا ترتَّخي أحقاؤكم ، بل كونوا مستعدين ، لأنكم لا تعلمون الساعة التي يأتي فيها ربنا (1) .
2 – اجتمعوا كثيراً لبحث الأمور اللائقة لنفوسكم ، لأنه لا ينفعكم كل زمان إيمانكم إن لم تكونوا كاملين في الوقت الأخير (2)  
3 – لأنه في الأيام الأخيرة يكثُر الأنبياء الكذبة (3) والمفسدون (4) ، وتتحول الخراف إلى ذئاب ، وتتحول المحبة إلى بغضة (5) . 
4 – وإذ يزداد [ يكثر ] الإثم [ أو لكثرة الإثم ] ، يُبغضون ويضطهدون ويُسلمون (يُسلم الناس) بعضهم بعضاً [ أو يخونون بعضهم بعضاً ] (6) ، وحينئذٍ يظهر مُضل المسكونة (7) كأنه ابن الله . ويصنع آيات وعجائب (8) ، وتُسلم الأرض إلى يديه ، ويقترف مخالفات لم تحدث مطلقاً منذ الدهر (9) . 
5 – حينئذ يأتي الناس (10) إلى محنة التجربة (11) ، ويتشكك كثيرون (12) ويهلكون ، والذين يصبرون في إيمانهم (إلى النهاية) يخلصون (13) [ بواسطة من صار لعنة ] (14)  
6 – حينئذٍ تظهر علامات الحق (ابن الإنسان) ، أولاً : علامة انفتاح السماء ، ثم علامة صوت البوق ، وثالثاً قيامة الأموات (15) 
7 – ولكن ليس الكل [ ليس جميع الموتى ] ، بل كما قيل : يأتي الرب ومعه جميع القديسين (16) . 
8 – حينئذ ينظر العالم الرب آتياً على سحاب السماء (17) ... 

_________ 
(1) متى 24: 42 - 44 
(2) يقول في رسالة برنابا (4: 9، 10) [ فانتبهوا إلى الأيام الأخيرة ، إن أيام حياتنا كلها وإيماننا لا يفيدان شيئاً إذا لم نقاوم كأبناء الله مقاومة فعالة ضد هذا الزمان الآثم ، والمعاثر المستقبلة ، خوفاً من أن ينزلق الظلام داخلنا ، فلنبتعد عن كل الأباطيل ولنمقت كُلياً أعمال الطرق الشريرة . لا تلبسوا لباس الوحدة ولا تعتبروا نفوسكم مبررة ، بل اجتمعوا معاً لتتدارسوا ما هو الصالح العام ] ، ويقول القديس إغناطيوس في الرسالة إلى أفسس (14: 1) إذا كان لكم إيمان كامل ومحبة كاملة ، فلن يخدعكم أحد . هاتان الفضيلتان هما بدء ومنتهى الحياة ، الإيمان هو البدء والمحبة هي المنتهى ، ووحدتهما هو الله ، وكل الفضائل الأخرى تواكب الإنسان لتوصله إلى الله ] 
(3) ويقول القديس إغناطيوس في رسالته إلى أفسس (14: 2) [ ... الشجرة تُعرف من ثمارها ، كما يُعرف من يتكلم عن الإيمان من أعماله . لا يكفي أن نعلن عن إيماننا بل علينا أن نظهره عملياً حتى النهاية ] 
(4) المفسدون للكلمة ( أي التعليم ) ويقول القديس إغناطيوس في رسالته إلى أفسس (15: 1) [ الأفضل أن نصمت ونكون من أن نتكلم ولا نكون . جميل أن يُعلم الإنسان ، والأجمل أن يفعل ما يُعلمه ] ، ويقول أيضاً [ يا إخوتي لا تضلوا ، إن الذين يفسدون البيت لا يرثون الملكوت السماوي . إذا كان مقترفو هذا الإثم حسب الجسد يموتون ، فما هو قصاص الذي يفسد الإيمان الإلهي بتعاليمه الكاذبة ؟ إن هذا المدنَّس يسير إلى النار التي لا تُطفأ ]
(5) أنظر متى 24 : 11 – الخ .. ، وتعبير [ تتحول الخراف إلى ذئاب والمحبة إلى بغضة ] هو ما تنفرد به الديداخي دون غيرها من الكتابات الآبائية القديمة . وهو يعود بنا إلى متى 24: 10 وما بعدها ، وآية 30 وما بعدها ، ولكن دون نقل حرفي لكلمات الإنجيل المقدس .
(6) متى 24: 10
(7) [ مضل المسكونة ] أي إبليس التنين العظيم والحية القديمة [ أنظر رؤيا 12: 9 ، 13: 13 ]
(8) متى 24: 24
(9) يوئيل 2: 2
(10) [ الناس ] وهي ترجمة حرفية للكلمة اليوناني والتي أصل معناها هو [ خليقة البشر ] ، وهو تعبير غريب بعض الشيء في هذا المكان وهو ما دفع بعض العلماء أمثال هيلجينفيلد Hilgenfeld ، وهاريس Harris ، إلى تغيير كلمة [ خليقة ] بكلمات أخرى قريبة في هجائها للفظة اليوناني لتحمل معاني أخرى أكثر قبولها في هذه الفقرة ، وهو يعتبر افتئات على النص لا يستند على دلائل .
(11) زكريا 13: 8 – الخ ...
(12) متى 24: 10
(13) متى 10: 22 ، 24: 13
(14) والإشارة إلى الرب يسوع الذي صار لعنة من أجلنا ، أي حمل اللعنة لأجلنا حتى انه صار لعنه بسبب خطايانا وآثامنا كلنا [ أنظر غلاطية 3: 13 ؛ 1كورنثوس 12: 3 ]
(15) متى 24: 30، 31
(16) أنظر زكريا 14: 5 ، وقارن مع تسالونيكي الأولى 4: 17 ، كورنثوس الأولى 15: 23 ، رؤيا 20: 5 ، وهذا التعبير التي أوردته الديداخي ورد بحرفيته في المراسيم الرسولية ( التي سوف نكتبها قريباً )
(17) متى 24 : 30
نلاحظ : أن السطور الأخيرة من الديداخي ناقصة في مخطوط أورشليم المكتشف . وربما كان هذا النقص بسبب حادث طرأ على هذا المخطوط الفريد في زمن قديم . وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن الشرح الذي أوردته المراسيم الرسولية لهذه العبارة الأخيرة من الديداخي ، ربما يعطينا فكرة ولو بسيطة عن فقرات الديداخي الأخيرة والمفقودة حتى اليوم ، وهي خاتمة هذا العمل الأدبي الكنسي السحيق في القدم .
فتقول المراسيم الرسولية : [ وحينئذٍ سيأتي الرب وكل القديسين معه بزلزلة فوق السُحب ، بقوة ملائكته على عرش ملكه ، ليدين إبليس مضل العالم ، وليجازي كل واحد بحسب عمله . حينئذٍ يمضي الأشرار إلى عذاب أبدي ، أما الأبرار فيمضون إلى حياة أبدية ، وارثين ما لم تره عين ، وما لم تسمع به أُذن ، وما لم يخطر على قلب إنسان ما أعده الله لمحبيه ، وينعمون في ملكوت الله الذي في المسيح يسوع . ]​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

هذه هي الديداكي كاملة لعلي أكون قد وضعت مرجع في المنتدى يهم الجميع
النعمة معكم صلوا من أجلي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 يناير 2012)

*موضوع فوق عن راااائع و صلت لرقم اربعه...سوف اكمل...و معلومات جديده  عن الديداخى---- لم اكن  اعلم بوجوده...ياريت الكل يهتم بهذا الموضوع...*
*اشكرك الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك....*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (31 يناير 2012)

*هل الديدخانى هو نفسه كتاب الدسقولية؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *موضوع فوق عن راااائع و صلت لرقم اربعه...سوف اكمل...و معلومات جديده  عن الديداخى---- لم اكن  اعلم بوجوده...ياريت الكل يهتم بهذا الموضوع...*
> *اشكرك الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك....*



ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخت حلوة، المسيح إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *هل الديدخانى هو نفسه كتاب الدسقولية؟؟؟؟*​



لأ يا جميل الدسقولية حاجة والديداخي شيء آخر تماماً، لأن الدسقولية هي عبارة عن قوانين الرسل وهو مجموعة من القوانين جُمعت منذ العصر الرسولي إلى القرن الرابع وقد اعترف به مجمع نيقية وسوف اضعه قريباً جداً ولكن الكتاب ضخم يحتاج لمجهود جبار، صلي من أجلي لكي اقدر أن أضعه هنا بالتفصيل.... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

ممكن يا أجمل أخ حلو (يسطس) ترجع لهذا الموضوع لتعرف الفرق ما بين الديداكي أو الديداخي والدسقولية، اضغط *هنــــــــــا*
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 يناير 2012)

*ميرسي على الموضوع استاذي اول مرة اسمع عن الديداخي
استفدت منه كثير
الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعوضتعب محبتك​*


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك الحلو يا محبوبة الله والقديسين
صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يناير 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع .... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zama (31 يناير 2012)

> - أما طريق الحياة فهو ، أولاً أن تحب الله خالقك



سؤال سريع : النص قيل عنه أنه ترجمة عن مخطوطة يونانية ، هل تم ذكر رمز ربنا بأسم " الله " تحديداً 

، ولا تم إدراج اللفظ الآن لنمطية التعامل به ليس أكثر ؟؟ 

==



> *تعليم الرسل الاثنى عشر*
> *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الاثنى عشر*
> *(1) الطريقان*



أستاذي الفاضل صاحب الطرح ، بعد إذنك : 

مفاداة النص المدرج بهالعنوان ، يعتبر تأكيد توضيحي لما سبق ذكره بالأنجيل ، 

ما أتسائل عنه مقدماً : *ما هوية تلك المخطوطة ؟؟ *

أهي رسائل بين الرسل ، خواطر ، بردية لأحد المؤرخين ، أم شئ أخر ..

لكل نوع غرض ينتج عنه أستقراء سريع ..

بتحديد نوع الهوية سيعرف لسان وصف الكلام المطروح " ليس كل عتيق أثر " ..

==

مُتشكر ، bye ..


----------



## just girl (31 يناير 2012)

*.. يا من تتكلم بنور الروح وناره .. وبكل اتضاع تضع تلك الطروحات الثرية .. بالفعل ساعدتنى واعنت ايمانى وايمان الاخرين وهكذا تفعل كما ينبغى لحق الدعوة الواحدة التى دعينا اليها (( رب واحد ،، ايمان واحد ،، معمودية واحدة )) ... مبارك لك ذالك الارث الصالح ومعافاً دائماً يا اخى بنعمة الاله القدوس .. أمين*
*... .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 يناير 2012)

> سؤال سريع : النص قيل عنه أنه ترجمة عن مخطوطة يونانية ، هل تم ذكر رمز ربنا بأسم " الله " تحديداً


*النص قيل انه من مخطوطة يونانية لكنه إلى لغة " عربية "! فيمكن ان يكون الأصل اليوناني هذا ثيؤوس او كيريوس ..

مافيش حاجة اسمها " الله " في اليوناني!

*
*لي عودة وإن نسيت فليذكرني احد.*


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع .... ربنا يباركك*



ويبارك حياتك يا اجمل أخ حلو، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

zama قال:


> سؤال سريع : النص قيل عنه أنه ترجمة عن مخطوطة يونانية ، هل تم ذكر رمز ربنا بأسم " الله " تحديداً
> 
> ، ولا تم إدراج اللفظ الآن لنمطية التعامل به ليس أكثر ؟؟  *(يعني في الترجمة سنذكر الكلمة اليوناني ازاي في رايك يا ترى !!)*
> 
> ...



سلام في الرب الأخ مولكان وضح الكلام بالنسبة لموضوع كلمة "الله" ثم في التاب المقدس العربي هل لفظة أو كلمة الله مترجمة ومكتوبة حسب أصلها العبري أو اليوناني !!! فإن كان هكذا الأمر في ترجمة الكتاب المقدس وأنت على دراية بذلك ووعي كامل فلماذا تتعجب وتسأل في هذا هنا يا أجمل أخ حلو !!!

 وعموماً العنون بيوضح الموضوع لمين وهذه هي تعاليم الرسل مرسلة للكنائس في القرون الأولى (وهي ما قبل انتشار الإناجيل ويظن بعض العلماء ويرجحوا انها كُتبت قبل إنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول )، وهي عبارة عن توضيح للطريق والحياة بالإنجيل، *وهنا لا ينطبق مقولة [ ليس كل عتيق أثر ]* كما تفضلت يا صديقي العزيز وقلت، حيث انك لم تدرس هذه النصوص وتعرفت على مخطوطاتها، وقد ذُكرت هذه الوثيقة في كتابات العلامة كليمنضدس الإسكندري (150 - 215م) وقد ورد في كتابه ( المتفرقات - سنتروماتا )، كما ذُكرت عند الكثير من آباء القرن الثاني والثالث والرابع وحتى الخامس، وهذه تعتبر في الكنيسة تعاليم للحياة مثل التعليم في الكنيسة الآن، وهي تحمل روح لإنجيل كشرح تطبيقي له كما شرح الآباء وتكلموا عنها في القرون الأولى واقتبسوا الكثير منها في تعاليمهم، عوماً وعلى ما يبدو أنه من كثرة نقض الأدان الأخرى أثر في التعرف على أصول الحياة المسيحية وقيمة ليس المخطوطات في حد ذاتها ولكن قيمة التعليم لأن ينبغي التدقيق في التعليم بوحي الروح لنحيا به لا أن نتجادل حوله لأني لا ارى هدف في سؤالك سوى النقض أو الحوار الجدلي حول الموضوع فقط (وربما أكون مُخطئ ولكن هذا إحساسي الشخصي)، ولكن هذه المخطوطات تأكد بالدليل الدراسي الواضح أنها منذ أواخر العصر الرسولي الأول وهذا ما هو ظاهر في المجامع على مر التاريخ ولم أكتب حولها كدراسة لأنها معروفة لدى اللاهوتيين المدققين وفي القانون الكنسي ولكني هنا وضعتها كمرجع تعليمي وليس جدلي .... ولا اعرف ما هو هدف هذه الأسئلة يا اجمل أخ حلو .... النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

just girl قال:


> *.. يا من تتكلم بنور الروح وناره .. وبكل اتضاع تضع تلك الطروحات الثرية .. بالفعل ساعدتنى واعنت ايمانى وايمان الاخرين وهكذا تفعل كما ينبغى لحق الدعوة الواحدة التى دعينا اليها (( رب واحد ،، ايمان واحد ،، معمودية واحدة )) ... مبارك لك ذالك الارث الصالح ومعافاً دائماً يا اخى بنعمة الاله القدوس .. أمين*
> *... .*


لتصلي من أجلي يا محبوبة الله الحلوة، كوني في تمام ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

أحب اكتب تنويه هام للغاية
انا لم أكتب الموضوع لإثارة جدل و الدخول في جدال ومتناقضات حُلت سابقاً من متخصصين في دراسة الديداكي والدسقولية وغيرها كما أوضحته في موضوع آخر، لأن ليس كل جدل يوصل للحياة والتقوى، لأنه قد يضيع على متجادل أن يتعلم ليدخل في شركة حية مع الله، فرجاء عدم الدخول في جدال بلا هدف واضح لأن التعليم واضح أنه إنجيل حي مُعاش كتقليد حي بالروح مسلم من جيل لجيل، فرجاء ان تخرجوا من روح الجدل وحرفية اللفظ لتدخلوا في روح الحياة والتعليم الذي نعيش به، النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------



## zama (31 يناير 2012)

> ولا اعرف ما هو هدف هذه الأسئلة يا اجمل أخ حلو



حضرتك أعتبرت إن كلامي بمثابة جدل ، معللاً الأنسحاب بإن طرحك شئ مؤكد لدي اللاهوتيين ،

أنا لست لاهوتي لكني أود معرفة مدي مرجعية أي توثيق و لذلك سألت ، بالنهاية هقرا بصمت ، 

ما أتفاجئ به هو تجديد حضرتك لموقف الجدل _ طبقاً لتكهنك عني بأن جدلي بدائرة مفرغة مثلاً _ 

بسؤالك لي ما هدفي من تلك التساؤلات !!

==

بالمناسبة الجدل يتباين مع الجد*ا*ل ..

الجدل : تعنت الرأئ أياً كانت هويته ..

الجد*ا*ل : مواصلة الحديث للوصول لأقرب هدف ..

لو تسمح حضرتك ، أنا لا أجادل لأن ليس لدي طاقة أو وقت لكن بفضل أتناقش ، 

بتوافر أي وضع شكراً لطرحك ..

==



> *النص قيل انه من مخطوطة يونانية لكنه إلى لغة " عربية "! فيمكن ان يكون الأصل اليوناني هذا ثيؤوس او كيريوس ..
> 
> مافيش حاجة اسمها " الله " في اليوناني!*



مختلتفش ، يبئا ظني بأن أستخدام كلمة " الله " ليس ترجمة نصية للمخطوطة *بل* مجرد أستخدام 

اللفظ الشائع الأشارة _ لربنا _ عربياً ..

مُتشكر ..

==

bye ..


----------



## aymonded (31 يناير 2012)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب فلي الرب
أولاً انا لا اقصد أي إهانة على الإطلاق، ولكن الواضح امامي من التساؤلات كان هذا وقلت ربما اكون مخطئ في ظني، أو يمكن أكون تسرعت ولم أفهم تساؤلاتك فاصفح واغفر لي، لأني لا اقصد اي شيء ضدك على الإطلاق، ولا اقصد الجدل بمعنى التعنت في الرأي ولا اتكلم عن المعنى اللغوي للجدل ولا للجدال، لأن هذا وذاك لا يفرق معي كثيراً، ولكن كل غرضي ان أضع موضوع تعليمي لفائدة الجميع، وعموما لقد وضحت مرجعية الموضوع في التعليق قبل السابق ، فارجو ان لا نزعل من كلماتي التي لم أكن اقصد ان اصفك بها على الإطلاق ولكن كان هذا إحساسي من الكلام لأني اندهشت أنك تسال عن معنى كلمة الله في الترجمة مع أنها مترجمة بنفس ذات الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس .... أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير مع اعتذاري الشخصي لشخصك المحبوب في الرب، كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *الديداخي – مقدمة *​ *[FONT=&quot]̀Αποστόλων*​





aymonded قال:


> * ΙΒ**̀ **[FONT=&quot]των [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Διδαχή [/FONT]*
> *The Didache or Teaching of the Apostles*​
> 
> *الديداخي* *:**أي تعاليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الاثنى عشر رسولاً*. اكتشفت هذه الوثيقة في مخطوط يوناني وحيد عام 1871 ميلادية . ويعود تاريخ تدوينها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي أو بداية الثاني ​



هل الكاتب الديداخي هم الرسل نفسهم ام تلاميذ الرسل ام  من ؟

هل يوجد نسخ اخري غير اليوناني للمخطوطة ؟

وهل كتبت في فلسطين ام في خارج فلسطين ؟[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 سبتمبر 2013)

حاضر يا جميل هابقى اكتب لك قريباً مقدمة البحث عن الديداكي...​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> 14 اعترف بزلاتك في الكنيسة ، ولا تقرب صلاتك بضمير شرير ( مثقل الضمير ). (6)
> (6) مز32: 1-5 + مز 41: 5 + مز 51​



سمعت انها امام الكنيسة اي امام رجال الدين 
وليس وفي الكنيسة اي مكان الاعتراف 
ما رايك ايهم ادق في النص



> – هذا هو طريق الموت ، قبل كل شيء إنه شرير ( طريق معوج تنبعث منه المساوئ ) ، مليء باللعنة (1) وأنواع القتل والزنا والشهوات (2) ،
> 
> (2) التي بخلاف الناموس  έπθυμίαι παράνομοι


ما المقصود بخلاف الناموس 


> 3 – (3) أما بخصوص  الطعام ( خذ منه ما أنت بحاجة إليه ) ، فاحتمل ما تقدر عليه ( من صوم ) (4)  ، وتجنَّب جداً ما ذُبِحَ للأوثان (5) ، لأنها عبادة آلهة مائتة (6) ( فلا  يَحسُن أن تُشارك في عبادات الوثنيين ) .



وتجنَّب جداً ما ذُبِحَ للأوثان (5)  هل مازالت الكنيسة تمنع ان ياكل اي فرد ما ذبح للاوثان ان كان في دوله تعبد الاوثان ؟




> 4 – قبل  المعموديَّة ، ليصُم المُعمِّد (7) والذي يعتمد ومن يُمكنه ( ذلك ) من  الآخرين . وأوصِ (8) الذي يعتمد ، أن يصوم يوماً أو يومين قبل المعمودية  (9) .




لماذا ابطل الصيام قبل المعمودية الان ؟





> أما أنتم فصوموا اليوم الرَّابع ويوم الاستعداد (3) .


هل يعتبر هذا الصيام اقدم صيام مسيحي كنسي 






> أبانا الذي في  السَّماء ، ليتقدس أسمك . ليأتِ ملكوتك . لتكن مشيئتك . كما في السماء ،  كذلك على الأرض . خبزنا الذي للغَد (5) ، أعطنا اليوم . واترك لنا ما علينا  ( خطايانا ) ، كما نترك نحن أيضاً لمن لنا عليهم . ولا تدخلنا في تجربة ،  لكن نجنا من الشَّرير (6) . لأن لك القوَّة والمجد إلى الآباد



هل معني هذا ان الصلاة الربانيه لم تكن نص ثابت في بدايه المسيحية بسبب اختلاف النص في بعض الايات عن الانجيل ؟



> *الفصل 10 – صلوات شكر بعد الأكل
> *​ 1 – بعد أن تمتلئوا (1) أشكروا هكذا


هل الاكل عن بعد التناول ام قبله ؟
ام يقصد الاكل العادي



> 7 – أما الأنبياء فدعوهم يشكرون بقدر ما يريدون (10)


من هم الانبياء ؟
هل كان يوجد انبياء فعلا في الكنيسة الاول ام مجرد لقب ؟



> 1 – كل نبي حقيقي  قد اختُبر ، ويعمل سر الكنيسة في العالم (10) ولا يعلّم بأن يعمل مثلما  يعمل هو ، فلا تدينوه ، لأن دينونته عند الله ، لأنه هكذا عمل أيضاً  الأنبياء الأقدمون .




هل هنا يحدد لنا ان الرتب الكنسية لا تدان من الشعب ام ماذا ؟




> معلماً وشاهداً  لتقليد العالم في الكنيسة ، عاملاً في كنيسة بشر ، وعاملاً بخلاف الوصية  ((( تركيبة الجملة في أصلها اليوناني صعبة وغير واضحة ولها تفسيرات  وافتراضات كثيرة لا حصر لها ومن الصعوبة التامة أن اكتبها لأربك بها القارئ  ، وعمواً تُرجمت في أكثر من نسخة بصيغة مختلفة وبتأويل النص والتصرف في  الترجمة )))




ممكن تنقل انا الاصل اليوناني كدراسه لمن يرغب فيها ام تفسير الاختلافات في الترجمه ؟




> *الفصل 14 – الاجتماع يوم الرب ( الأحد )*
> 1 – عند اجتماعكم  يوم الرب (1) [ أو في يوم الرب اجتمعوا و ] اكسروا الخبز واشكروا بعد أن  تكونوا قد اعترفتم بخطاياكم (2) لكي تكون ذبيحتكم طاهرة (3)



هل الاجتماع كان في النهار؟

ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا


----------



## aymonded (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سمعت انها امام الكنيسة اي امام رجال الدين، وليس وفي الكنيسة اي مكان الاعتراف، ما رايك ايهم ادق في النص [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [ الأدق أنها كانت أمام الكنيسة لأن المشكلة أن الناس فاهمه الأعتراف خطأ ويظن أن كل واحد يقف يسرد خطاياه بالتفصيل كما يحدث اليوم عند البعض بصورة خارج سرّ التوبة الحقيقي لأن معظم الناس بتمارس سرّ التوبة والاعتراف خطأ أصلاً، علشان كده مش قادرين يقبلوا أن الاعتراف أمام الكنيسة وبيحولوا يحوروا النص باي طريقة لتكون أمام الكاهن فقط غير عالمين أن الاعتراف كان علني أمام الكنيسة، لأن كل من أخطأ يقول لقد أخطأت وندمت وتبت ليدخل في شركة الكنيسة كما سبق وشرحت في موضوع قوانين سر التوبة والاعتراف، وهذا يختلف عن الذي يُريد إرشاد من شيوخ الكنيسة وقديسيها الذين لديهم موهبة الإرشاد لأن في هذه الحالة يتحدث عن أسرار حياته أو ما يربكه، فهناك فرق كبير بين الاعتراف العلني أمام الكنيسة وبين الكلام الخاص الذي يخص الإرشاد، ومن هنا جه إصرار البعض على تحوير الموضوع ليصروا على أن الاعتراف لم يكن علني، لأنهم لا يريدوا أن يدققوا في التاريخ ويظنوا أن الكاهن له سلطان على الناس كأنه وكيل الله على الأرض أو يرفع خطايا، وهذا خطأ لأن الكاهن لا يرفع الخطية بل دم المسيح فقط وفقط لا غير ]​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ما المقصود بخلاف الناموس [/SIZE][/FONT]



 [ المقصود هو ما يُخالف الناموس أي ما هو مخالف لوصية الله وقانون الحياة، لأن الحياة بناموس الله أي وصاياه ]​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> وتجنَّب جداً ما ذُبِحَ للأوثان (5)  هل مازالت الكنيسة تمنع ان ياكل اي فرد ما ذبح للاوثان ان كان في دوله تعبد الاوثان ؟ [/SIZE][/FONT]



[ قانون الكنيسة الرسولي يسري على كل مكان وفي أي زمان، فلو شاف الإنسان أن هذه الذبائح مقدمة للأوثان وكل من يأكل منها إكراماً لوثن فهو يمتنع عنها لكي لا يشترك في عبادة الوقن مهما ما كان في أي بلدة في العالم، أنا أن أكل ولا يعلم فهو لم يُخطئ بالطبع حتى لو علم بعد ذلك أنها ذبيحة لأجل الوثن ] ​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لماذا ابطل الصيام قبل المعمودية الان ؟[/SIZE][/FONT]



 [ الصوم لم يُبطل يا جميل، لأن اليوم المعمودية أصبح معظمها للأطفال فهل ممكن أن يجعلوا الطفل يصوم يوم أو يومين، هذا صعب للغاية، هو لو شخص بالغ ممكن يصوم يوم او يومين حسب صحته وقدرته وما تراه الكنيسة حسب إرشاد وتوجيه الأب الذي سيعمده ]​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل يعتبر هذا الصيام اقدم صيام مسيحي كنسي [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [ أيوة هذه هي الحقيقة أقدم صيام مسيحي من أيام الرسل وأول قانون للصيام هو الأربعاء والجمعة ]​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل معني هذا ان الصلاة الربانيه لم تكن نص ثابت في بدايه المسيحية بسبب اختلاف النص في بعض الآيات عن الانجيل ؟ [/SIZE][/FONT]


 
 [ لأ يا جميل كانت نص ثابت محفوظ للجميع، فلا يوجد خلاف، الخلاف دائماً في الترجمة وليس في النص لأنك ستجد أن المعنى واحد، لكن في الترجمة للشرح والتفسير بتوضح أكثر، لأن مشكلة النص اليوناني أنه يحمل أكثر من معنى، لكن ليس معنى هذا أن المعنى منقوص أو فيه خلاف، والمشكلة كلها في فهمنا اليوم للمعنى في الخبرة، لأن طالما الإنسان لم يدخل في حياة الخبرة ليتذوق الصلاة الربانية بالروح، فأنه سيظل في خلاف حول النصوصو لأنه لم يبلغ سرها بعد كقوة يُمارسها في حياته اليومية ]
​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل الاكل عن بعد التناول ام قبله ؟





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ام يقصد الاكل العادي [/SIZE][/FONT]


 
 [ لأ يا جميل القصد هنا الأكل الذي كان قبل الإفخارستيا، وفي البداية كان الطعام الأول وكان له طقس خاص وصلاة طويلة، ثم بعد ذلك صلاة الإفخارستيا وسبب أن الطقس هكذا لأن الرب بعد العشاء صنع الإفخارستيا، ولكن بعد ذلك قننت الكنيسة أن تكون الإفخارستيا الأول ثم العشاء، وبعد ذلك اندثر طقس الطعام في الكنيسة ولم يعد سوى الإفخارستيا فقط، لذلك قداس الطعام لم يعد له وجود ]​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> من هم الانبياء ؟
> هل كان يوجد انبياء فعلا في الكنيسة الاول ام مجرد لقب ؟ [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [ هذا ليس مجرد لقب إطلاقاً، لأنه كان يوجد أنبياء في الكنيسة، أرجع لسفر الأعمال وكلام بولس الرسول في رسالة أفسس على أن الكنيسة بنيت على أساس الرسل والأنبياء والمسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية، ولا يقصد أن يتكلم عن أنبياء العهد القديم، والأنبياء هنا في الديداكي مشروح عملهم وكيفيه تمييزهم، فهؤلاء كانوا أنبياء حقيقيين لتأسيس الكنيسة مع الرسل، وهؤلاء لن يتكرروا مرة أخرى مثل الرسل، لكن يوجد أنبياء في الكنيسة ممكن يظهروا في اي عصر لكن ليس لأجل تأسيس الكنيسة بل لأجل البنيان ]​ 


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل هنا يحدد لنا ان الرتب الكنسية لا تدان من الشعب ام ماذا ؟ [/SIZE][/FONT]


 [ لأ يا غالي الأنبياء والرسل لهم وضع خاص ولا يصح أن يداونا من الشعب أو الناس، وهذا يختلف تماماً عن الرتب الكنيسة، فلا تخلط بين الرسل والأنبياء الذين اسسوا الكنيسة حسب موهبة وعطية الله وبين الرتب الكنسية في الكنيسة، لأن في هذا النص يتكلم عن وضع خاص، وهو وضع الأنبياء مع الرسل، وهذا وضع خاص جداً لم ولن يتكررفي الكنيسة ]​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ممكن تنقل انا الاصل اليوناني كدراسه لمن يرغب فيها ام تفسير الاختلافات في الترجمه ؟[/SIZE]


[ النص اليوناني مش عندي يا جميل ومش انا المترجم خالص ][/FONT]​



اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> هل الاجتماع كان في النهار؟





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا [/SIZE][/FONT]



[ لأ يا جميل لم يكن في النهار بل في المساء متأخر ليلة الأحد أو في الفجر كما يذكر في بعض المخطوطات والرسائل أنها كانت قبل الفجر ثم بعد ذلك صارت صباح الأحد ]

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويسعدك بغنى مجد حضوره الخاص آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *(11) القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 11 – المعلمون والرُّسُل والأنبياء*​
> 
> 9 – وكل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تُهيأ مائدة (9) ، لا يأكل منها . فإن أكل فهو نبي كاذب .
> 
> ​


وجدت الترجمة تقول العكس

- *[FONT=&quot]كل نبي يأمر بإقامة**[FONT=&quot] مائدة في الروح[9]، إن لم يأكل منها فهو نبي كاذب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*ايهم ادق الان الاثنين عكس بعض
*​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *تعليم الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *تعليم الرب للأمم بواسطة الرسل الأثنى عشر*​ *(11) القسم التعليمي ( الفصول 11 – 13 ؛ 14 - 15 )*​ *الفصل 11 – المعلمون والرُّسُل والأنبياء*​
> 
> *الأنبياء *
> 7 – وكل نبي يتكلم بالروح (7) ، لا تجربوه ولا تدينوه ، كل خطية تُغفر ، أما هذه الخطية فلا تُغفر ( أنظر مت 12 : 31 ) .
> ...


سمعت من شخص في عظة يتكلم ان هذه الايات تتكلم علي التكلم باللسنه ؟ ما مدي صحة هذا الكلام ؟



> 7 – أما الأنبياء فدعوهم يشكرون بقدر ما يريدون (10)



هل تقصد منها يتكلموا باللسنه في القداس ؟


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> وجدت الترجمة تقول العكس
> 
> -*[FONT=&quot]كل نبي يأمر بإقامة**[FONT=&quot] مائدة في الروح[9]، إن لم يأكل منها فهو نبي كاذب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...



يا جميل الاتين نفس المعنى، بمعنى واحد ومش عكس بعض ولا حاجة خالص، لأن في الأولى بيقول كل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تقام مائدة، أو يقيم مائدة في الروح فمش عكس بعض ولا حاجة خالص، فالترجمة في الاتنين تؤدي لنفس المعنى.
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا جميل الاتين نفس المعنى، بمعنى واحد ومش عكس بعض ولا حاجة خالص، لأن في الأولى بيقول كل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تقام مائدة، أو يقيم مائدة في الروح فمش عكس بعض ولا حاجة خالص، فالترجمة في الاتنين تؤدي لنفس المعنى.
> ​



لا يا استاذ ايمن

9 – وكل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تُهيأ مائدة (9) ، لا يأكل منها . فإن أكل فهو نبي كاذب ​
والتانيه
-*[FONT=&quot]كل نبي يأمر بإقامة**[FONT=&quot] مائدة في الروح[9]، إن لم يأكل منها فهو نبي كاذب**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]

الاولي بتقول لا ياكل 

والثانيه بتقول ياكل[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> سمعت من شخص في عظة يتكلم ان هذه الايات تتكلم علي التكلم باللسنه ؟ ما مدي صحة هذا الكلام ؟
> 
> [ ليس لها علاقة بموضوع الألسنة خالص لأن حينما يتكلم الشخص بالروح ليس معناها أنها ألسنة هذا تأويل وتحوير للمعنى المقصود تماماً ]
> 
> هل تقصد منها يتكلموا باللسنه في القداس ؟



لأ يا جميل ولا ليها أي علاقة بموضوع الألسنة خالص ونهائياً، لأن في البداية لم يكن هناك تقنين لكلمات القداس، لأن الأسقف أو النبي كان يترك لهم الكلام بالروح (ماعدا كلامات تأسيس السر الذي نطقها الرب يسوع في العشاء الأخير فهي الجزء الوحيد الذي ليس لأحد الحق في أن يغير فيه شيء أو يضيف أو ينتقص منه قط)، أي بكونهم مملوئين بروح الله الذي يحل عليهم بقوته في القداس الإلهي فكانوا يشكرون ويصلون بقدر ما يوجههم الروح القدس فكانوا يقولون الصلاة *ارتجالياً* وليس من كتاب، وبعد ذلك قننت في كتاب الصلوات بحيث منعت اي إضافة حرة لأي أسقف أو كاهن.. 

فالمقصود هنا هو الصلاة في القداس الإلهي ولا يتحدث عن موضوع الألسنة نهائياً، لأن في القداس ممنوع الكلام ولا يمكن ان يُعطى فيه تكلم بألسنة، لأن التكلم بالسنة له موضوعه الخاص من الله لأجل بناء النفس أو رسالة محدده لجماعة أو وقت صلاة خاصة للمؤمنين لهدف يظهره الله لهم، لأن كل شيء يعمله الله له هدف وقصد دقيق، لكن في القداس الإلهي هي إقخارستيا لهدف التناول من جسد الرب ودمه فما هو الداعي للتكلم بألسنة والتي تحتاج لمترجم، فليس وقتها في القداس، والله كل شيء بيعطيه بترتيب ونظام دقيق وكل شيء بيتم في الكنيسة بحسب التدبير.. النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لا يا استاذ ايمن
> 
> 9 – وكل نبي يأمر بالروح أن تُهيأ مائدة (9) ، لا يأكل منها . فإن أكل فهو نبي كاذب ​
> والتانيه
> ...



عموماً معلشي انا مش خدت بالي من باقي السطر في الترجمة لكن المعنى الأول هو الأدق، لأن الغرض من إقامة هذه المائدة هم الفقراء مش لنفسه هوَّ، انا بس في ردي الأول لخبط ما بين مائدة الفقراء ومائدة الأغابي، لأن هناك فرق بينهم، مائدة الفقراء المفروض النبي اللي طلب أن تُقام من أجلهم مش الغرض انه يتناول منها شيئاً اما وليمة الغابي لازم يشترك فيها ولو لم يشترك يعتبر نبي كاذب لأنه لم يرتضي بالشركة مع المؤمنين.
​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2017)

تم تعديل الرد الأخير بسبب عدم دقة ملاحظتي للسؤال
وإجابتي كان فيها لبس بين مائدتين
​


----------

